# cheap fly rods



## .Mac (May 3, 2010)

on a fly fishing forum i post at these riverbeast rods were recently posted. i bought a 4wt and 8wt in the windwalker model. theres really no literature on these, i and many people on the forum tried to find some. but it seems to be an old bass pro shop line that got cancelled. i havnt had a chance to use my 8wt and probably wont till i get back in texas in a month or so. but i do love my 4wt, very easy to cast my dries (still havnt caught anything on a dry, my first summer fly fishing) and a medium-fast action or so.
they are at a good price to pick yourself up a couple or one for your friends to try on an outing, plus they come with a tube. thats worth the price alone! i just bid on mine and got it with no problem, didnt need the buy it now.


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

This was too intriguing to pass up. I bid on an 8wt and won...I'll let you know what I think if/when I receive the rod. It almost seems like one of those "too good to be true" deals, but we'll see.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## .Mac (May 3, 2010)

TxAdam said:


> This was too intriguing to pass up. I bid on an 8wt and won...I'll let you know what I think if/when I receive the rod. It almost seems like one of those "too good to be true" deals, but we'll see.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!


the shipping for me took about 8 business days, just be patient and theyll come. tons of people bought them on the other message board. i can send you pics of my 8wt if you would like to see it (i dont think he has posted pics of every rod.)


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

Well, it's here and color me impressed! Haven't had a chance to really use it yet, just whipped it around the backyard for awhile. Seems like it might be a little slow, but a pretty decent stick for the money (heck, just the rod tube alone is worth more than what I paid for this thing!)

Will post a report if I ever actually get to see the water again and go fishing.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Adam, I've got a poling skiff, flak jacket and helmet...come on out, I could use the entertainment.


----------



## JimBaker48.8 (Apr 9, 2011)

OK guys please be patient because here's what's probably a real dumb-*** novice question: if a rod is advertised as say "8' 3-piece #5/6", I take it that the recommendation is it's fine to use either a 5 wt. or 6 wt. fly line ? And is there a problem with buying this type of rod ? And yea it's cheap, that's why I chose to stick it in this thread.


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

JimBaker48.8 said:


> OK guys please be patient because here's what's probably a real dumb-*** novice question: if a rod is advertised as say "8' 3-piece #5/6", I take it that the recommendation is it's fine to use either a 5 wt. or 6 wt. fly line ? And is there a problem with buying this type of rod ? And yea it's cheap, that's why I chose to stick it in this thread.


Yes you need to use a 4, 5, or 6 wt line with that rod.


----------

